# distributer



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I need to get a distributer for my 67 Goat, but want to get away from points and go electronic.
I see the point type are under a $100 and the electronic ones in the 300's.
I really dont want to spend that much.
Should I try to get one at a junk yard?
advise?
thanks as always


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

You could get a points type and put a pertronix II in there.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Agreed. Modify your "points" to an electronic conversion.

The Petronix is a decent unit. We use the Crane "XRi" unit. It is a bit easier to install and has a "build-in" rev limiter (adjustable). It goes right in where the points were and uses the points "cam" as the trigger.

Mallory also makes a "Unilite" conversion. It's a bit more complex, using a "shutter wheel". 

Pontiac distributors aren't nearly as prone to wear as others due to the relatively shprt shaft. Generally, the old points units are still in "good shape".

Jim


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm using the original points dizzy's in my '65 and '67.....narry a problem in almost 30 years of use. And yes, they still have points.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm running the points with an MSD unit, no problems at all, and the points seem to last forever.


----------



## jray1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used pertronix in a couple projects and they worked well. Swapping to an HEI in my current project.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Topkat said:


> I need to get a distributer for my 67 Goat, but want to get away from points and go electronic.
> I see the point type are under a $100 and the electronic ones in the 300's.
> I really dont want to spend that much.
> Should I try to get one at a junk yard?
> ...


you can get a junkyard hei for less than 50 bucks.its just as good as any aftermarket system you can buy for street use.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You can get a new HEI on Ebay for $70. I run them in my car, they are good units, you may want to upgrade the Ignition module. I like them. Interesting what Mr. P body says about the Crane XRi, how much are those? Would be nice to have a rev limiter. I really like HEI's over conversions as the parts are available at all parts stores. Only thing to go wrong with them are bad module or rotor burn through. Older ones do have worn mechanical advances, but I'm talking new ones.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I found that the weiand intake and HEI don't fit, as the back runner is to far backward. I did some trimming on it for my friends 70 firebird, that we did a mild resto on. I got it to fit but it didn't let the disy move enough to time the car. He ended up getting an edelbrock and gave me the weiand. I am using it on the 67 with the original disy and either the pertronix or now, thanks to Mr. P, I will be looking into the Crane unit. I have a Uni-light in my 67 camaro and fried it late last year GRRR! It was 13 years old. They have an inline fuse like module to stop this form happening. I wish I had that


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My buddy has been trying to sell one of those weiands for years. It has a huge runner that runs right where the dizzy sits, odd design, but probably flows a ton of air.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

The Crane XR1 requires I remove and leave out my stock vaccuum advance unit?
dam i'm more confused than ever
thanks


----------

